# [SOLVED] ink system failure error 0xc18a0001 hp photosmart c7280



## elabass (Nov 12, 2009)

"ink system failure error 0xc18a0001 hp photosmart c7280 all-in-one;what i did so far! shutting down several times,i also tried to OK, Cancel, Black, and Color buttons down at the same time but did not shurting down.so what to do?"


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: ink system failure error 0xc18a0001 hp photosmart c7280*

Start here: An Alphanumeric Code (Example: '0x...' or 'C2...') or 'Ink System Failure' Error Message Displays on the Front Panel When Printing HP Photosmart 3210a All-in-One Printer | HP® Support


----------



## elabass (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: ink system failure error 0xc18a0001 hp photosmart c7280*

merci beaucoup
The problem solved with this option

''I just had this exact issue with my C7280. I called HP Tech support, got a body in Bangalore or someplace, and was pleasantly surprised that they were prompt and knowledgeable, and solved the issue very quickly after transferring my call one time to a hardware support expert. 

Here are the details. Got the Ink System Failure message. The error code shows was '0xc18a0005'. The tech had me press and hold the '*' key on the key pad, then press the '#' key and release them both. Then he had me enter '123' to enter maintenance mode. He then had me press the right arrow (beside the OK button) until System Config. menu appeared on panel. Then pressed OK two times to clear the error condition, then cancel two or three times to return to the top menu. Then powered off and back on, printed a test page just fine, copied a document fine.''

thanx alot


----------

